# When can passenger rate driver?



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

How does it work for passenger rating driver? Do they rate the driver once the trip is over or the next time they use uber? I've seen where when a passenger would request a ride the last driver would pop up an u can rate them, then go on to request ur ride.! Cause that's not fair to last driver. It gives passenger time to be in bad mood an rate last driver lower than they would if they rated right after the trip.. Lmk thxs


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Immediately after you rate the passenger, they can do the same on their app. Or when they use the app next time. But they can choose not to. Also the email receipt has link with stars. I usually remind them to rate using app while showing them I'm giving them five stars. You can change the stars before hitting submit. Or just say you will trade five stars.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> Immediately after you rate the passenger, they can do the same on their app. Or when they use the app next time. But they can choose not to. Also the email receipt has link with stars. I usually remind them to rate using app while showing them I'm giving them five stars. You can change the stars before hitting submit. Or just say you will trade five stars.


OK cause I always wondered this. I haven't ever used uber for a ride yet only to drive so I'm not familiar with the passenger app and how all that works for them. I see I have alot of unrated rides still but those doesn't go against me do they? I just think this rating system is useless. If passengers wanna screw over good drivers all they gotta do is rate low an get enough an ur deactivated for no reason. For me its my only source of income at the moment so I need all the 5 stars I can get.. Thxs for letting me know how that works


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> If passengers wanna screw over good drivers all they gotta do is rate low an get enough an ur deactivated for no reason.


If you're deactivated I can assure you it will be for a good reason.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you're deactivated I can assure you it will be for a good reason.


I'm not deactivated nor do I plan to. An I really don't even know what it takes to get deactivated. U might be right, it might take allot of get deactivated. I hope so. cause I never wanna have to worry about that. But my point was,if a passenger is miserable and wants to rate 1 star to every driver. An if a driver gets enough of these ppl they are at risk of being deactivated no matter if there the best driver or are the best manored an offer the best experience. Just my thought. Hopefully I never have to worry about this


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

uberRonSmith said:


> I'm not deactivated nor do I plan to. An I really don't even know what it takes to get deactivated. U might be right, it might take allot of get deactivated. I hope so. cause I never wanna have to worry about that. But my point was,if a passenger is miserable and wants to rate 1 star to every driver. An if a driver gets enough of these ppl they are at risk of being deactivated no matter if there the best driver or are the best manored an offer the best experience. Just my thought. Hopefully I never have to worry about this


Everybody gets 1-stars they don't deserve. But it's infrequent. It's not the norm. And the odds are if you're deactivated it's because you've done something really wrong.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

Don't follow your rating to much. You will just get aggravated over it. You can be the nicest person in the world and still get a 4 star from these shitty riders. I put up a sign in the back saying if you give me 5 stars I will give you 5 Stars. Straight up and it works although if they don't tip then I 1 star them. Riders ratings mean nothing to them. I've seen 3.9 rider ratings. Never will pick them up but the system sucks.


----------

